# what font is this?



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

what font is this?


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

btw quite amazing albumn


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm not sure, it's nothing I've got.  The closest matches I got were Century Schoolbook and Modern No. 20, but it's neither of those for a couple reasons.


----------



## uoba (Oct 19, 2003)

I love a type challenge... it's Clarendon. With the height squashed/reduced by 20% (to 80% it's normal cap height).

For an exact match, it's 29pt on 20 pt leading (line height). And a little kerning thrown in.

 

Oh, and it's got a faint dark 1px border around the type.


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

LOL, you made that seem really easy.  Thanks for "Claren-fying."


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

wow thanks uoba thats amazing


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

Wow! How did you do that?


----------



## uoba (Oct 19, 2003)

Plain 'ol typography 

Actually looking at it, it's a different version of Clarendon to the one I've used. I think mine is either Adobe or Linotype Clarendon. There are probably a lot more versions with ever so slight variations.


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2003)

for future reference go to www.whatthefont.com

Twister


----------



## drustar (Oct 20, 2003)

Also try - http://www.dafont.com/en - Good stuff


----------



## toast (Oct 20, 2003)

Derivative of Clarendon is : Rochester.
This cover could be light Rochester, but it is Clarendon, we FontFoliotted people know this


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Heh, Twister, that link is so cool!  I'll have to remember to check it out when I need to find what a font is.

Oh, and I use www.1001fonts.com for free fonts.


----------

